

Ask HN: How do you keep from forgetting College coursework? - curiousDog

Looks like I&#x27;ve forgotten most of my core CS courses. I was looking through my Compilers class notes and I was really worried to find I&#x27;ve forgotten a bunch of concepts. How do you keep from forgetting these concepts?
======
hk__2
Practice. That’s the only way.

------
punch_card
You greatly overvalue the specifics of your CS courses. The concepts, at a
high level of abstraction, should be identifiable to you from memory. The
details are recovered by using some ancient technology known as a book.

------
Varkiil
I come from a school where courses are few but practices are many, you have to
be active in your learning to keep youself from forgetting. With practice your
courses become mechanical applications and can't be forgotten, just like
riding a bike.

------
davelnewton
Same as with anything else.

Spaced repetition.

That said, I'd be pretty picky about deciding what to keep "conscious".
Recalling every detail is almost always pointless. Once you've been exposed to
something in any detail recollection and reuse is easier.

------
nahumfarchi
I'm soon finishing college and was just thinking about this. There are a
couple of things that I want to try:

1\. Re-summarize all (or at least the hard parts) of my notes,

2\. Anki,

3\. Work on a project that combines concepts from different courses.

------
gregjor
Trapper Keeper

------
lastofus
10 years on, it has been use it or lose it for me.

I've lost so much...

------
fmsf
For me is google code jam and ACM practice mode

